# pics from englishtown nj truck show



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

went down to jersey sat for the yearly truck show sweet time !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

more pics !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

more pics!!!


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

a few more enjoy


----------



## advl66 (Feb 14, 2009)

i wanted to go really bad.nice pics!


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

thanks itd a great show have been going for awhile


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

and a few more!!


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Awsome pictures. You don't se trucks like that very often in Maine. There is mostly pulp trucks up hear.

This is what most Maine truck drivers would consider an awsome truck.


----------



## TheBossMan2000 (Sep 1, 2010)

wow..nice pics..it looks like it would have been sweet to be there.


----------



## Jelinek61 (Mar 16, 2009)

mercer_me;1075295 said:


> Awsome pictures. You don't se trucks like that very often in Maine. There is mostly pulp trucks up hear.
> 
> This is what most Maine truck drivers would consider an awsome truck.
> 
> That truck is owned by the logging company that has the TV show called American Loggers on the Discovery Channel. They have a huge fleet and just bought two brand new Mack Titans for pulling oversized log trailers.





Morrissey snow removal service;1074979 said:


> a few more enjoy


The dump truck in the bigger photo is owned by a company a guy on Lawnsite works for. He has posted other pics of that and other trucks over on Lawnsite.


----------



## Jelinek61 (Mar 16, 2009)

I love going to truck shows like that. Its crazy what lengths some guys go to customize some of their trucks. Pretty sweet.


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

guys do put a lot of money out! i am going to another show in new haven ct on oct3 2010 pride and glory chrome shop


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Jelinek61;1075463 said:


> That truck is owned by the logging company that has the TV show called American Loggers on the Discovery Channel. They have a huge fleet and just bought two brand new Mack Titans for pulling oversized log trailers.


Ya it's owned by the Pelletiers. They are very famous in Maine. I have been up to there shop and it's huge. I also went up to there resterant and it was wicked good.


----------



## WingPlow (Jun 18, 2007)

Morrissey snow removal service;1075467 said:


> guys do put a lot of money out! i am going to another show in new haven ct on oct3 2010 pride and glory chrome shop


pride and glory always get some wicked nice stuff at their shows


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

i went last year, great truck show!


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

I wanted to go so badly, but I had some other things come up. Looks like I missed a cool show. Good pics!


----------



## Wicked500R (Sep 6, 2007)

Morrissey snow removal service;1075020 said:


> and a few more!!


I see the Guida scrap metal trucks just about every day. They are some sweet ass day cabs ! Those trucks are haulin scrap metal trailers every day and they keep them spankin clean !


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

srs trans has a sweet fleet aswell


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

I was there. Maybe next time we can all have a quick meet up. Next year my Mack should be some what of a show truck. So i will prob. bring it up there.


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

mercer_me;1075295 said:


> Awsome pictures. You don't se trucks like that very often in Maine. There is mostly pulp trucks up hear.
> 
> This is what most Maine truck drivers would consider an awsome truck.


so are the pelletiers back to western stars or is that an older photo.i remember seing on the show they were switching back to macks.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

sno commander;1075961 said:


> so are the pelletiers back to western stars or is that an older photo.i remember seing on the show they were switching back to macks.


I'm not sure. I talked to Brian Nutting aka "Bone Crusher" and he said he likes the new Mack Titan better than the Western Star he was driving. I drove by there shop in July and there was a brand new Freightliner parked infront of the shop. They are building head boards and trailers now, so it probly wasn't theres and it didn't have a company name on the door.


----------



## hlntoiz (Jan 13, 2009)

Great Pics Thanks for sharing....someday mine will be in that category.



Morrissey snow removal service;1075467 said:


> guys do put a lot of money out! i am going to another show in new haven ct on oct3 2010 pride and glory chrome shop


I hear that show is awesome. I would love to go.



mercer_me;1075501 said:


> Ya it's owned by the Pelletiers. They are very famous in Maine. I have been up to there shop and it's huge. I also went up to there resterant and it was wicked good.


Saw that one on TV


----------



## rebert (Nov 6, 2008)

I was there, didn't get any pics tho.. it was awesome, cant wait till next year! My friend was racing his kenworth tractor.


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

its a great show! mackman i am building a r model triaxle i get some pics up and yes we should meet up and there and there show in ct coming up


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

Wicked500R;1075891 said:


> I see the Guida scrap metal trucks just about every day. They are some sweet ass day cabs ! Those trucks are haulin scrap metal trailers every day and they keep them spankin clean !


no lie there.. they have some nice trucks...i was there sat nite after work...my shop is a mile away from track... good time


----------



## joey7599 (Jun 27, 2010)

mercer me do you work for the pelletiers


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

joey7599;1077058 said:


> mercer me do you work for the pelletiers


No, I wish I did.


----------



## dodge15004x45.9 (Jan 2, 2009)

Dam I wanted to go so ******* bad this year but had to work, me and my dad both worked i was so pissed I missed it I *****ed all day about being ****** in that **** hole. And yea I'm still pissed I went to work (pisses off) lol but I needed the money and it was the adult thing to do so I sucked it up and worked.

Was there a good truck out this year? Last year it was LIGHT event in the 3/4 and 1 ton class.


----------



## dodge15004x45.9 (Jan 2, 2009)

And just to add I'll be there next year for sure I'm only 19 and I need to get the hell out of work. I skipped vacation to pay bills big mistake every day I go there it makes me want to quite but I wont I need both jobs right now to keep my head above water.


----------



## man4054 (Feb 23, 2010)

Here's a few of the many i took from the show


----------



## joef450snowplow (Jul 4, 2008)

man i use to go to that show all the time when i was younger n watch them race the trucks also


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

a couple more


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

I went up to the 1st Anual Millinocket Maine Truck Pulls yesterday. Bone Crucher pulled one of the new Mack Titans that the Pellitiers own.


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

how did he do?


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Morrissey snow removal service;1077832 said:


> how did he do?


He got 1st out of 5 or 6 trucks. Tom Mushero had a brand new 2011 Peterbilt that did ok. Randy Burgoin had a new 2010 Freightliner Coronardo that did good.


----------



## Dirty Jersey (Feb 10, 2010)

I was up there also with friends, I saw the dodge with the air breather too, also with the hood stack screened off. made me scratch my head for a sec. But to each there own. Here's a truck I saw at another show that I liked. And never could take a pic but found it online.


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

i think the dodge with the air cleaner was a little over the top!!!


----------



## man4054 (Feb 23, 2010)

Here are a few more


----------



## fordplowdude (Feb 1, 2005)

That Mack Superliner is sweet! Never saw one as a single axle before.


----------



## Dirty Jersey (Feb 10, 2010)

I always like them GMC's and the Chevy's that model. There is a guy that pulls up at the Buck Motor sports park with a bad ass Chevy.


----------



## Jelinek61 (Mar 16, 2009)

Sweet John Deere pete, Those two black KW's are pretty sharp looking to. It would be cool to see the one with the round bottom trailer at night. Looks like it has a ton of running lights.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

man4054;1078040 said:


> Here are a few more


That GMC is wicked nice.


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

best part was walking around when they where doing the drags when guys put there lights on! some of them have more lights on there trucks than my trucks are worth


----------



## man4054 (Feb 23, 2010)

here a few more


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

Here is over 3,000 pics of the englishtown truck show

http://www.supershowrigs.com/TruckShows/2010/englishtown/josh/index.html


----------



## NootDogg (Nov 22, 2007)

Hey Dirty Jersey, I LOVE the john deere trucks. Any more pics of them??


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

So who's going to Freddi's on the 3rd?


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

i am went to the one in julyy and both last yr and the yr before! and he only lives right down the road from me


----------



## Dirty Jersey (Feb 10, 2010)

Not of those same ones but found a few for you.


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

I was there as well! Its one of the shows I mark down every year! With any luck, my truck will either be racing or showing there next year!


----------



## pusher21 (Dec 17, 2007)

I love truck shows. Have any of you ever gone to El rodeo du camion in Quebec? Those frenchmen are nuts with their trucks.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Mackman;1078132 said:


> Here is over 3,000 pics of the englishtown truck show
> 
> http://www.supershowrigs.com/TruckShows/2010/englishtown/josh/index.html


Thanks for the link. I've found what will be consuming the rest of my evening.


----------



## Jelinek61 (Mar 16, 2009)

Mackman;1078132 said:


> Here is over 3,000 pics of the englishtown truck show
> 
> http://www.supershowrigs.com/TruckShows/2010/englishtown/josh/index.html


Thanks for the link. I would hate to be a judge at a show like that.....way to many sweet trucks to pick just one. Some of those big wreckers are amazing. That green and black Freightliner on page 97 and 98 is probably one of the standouts.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

mercer_me;1077809 said:


> I went up to the 1st Anual Millinocket Maine Truck Pulls yesterday. Bone Crucher pulled one of the new Mack Titans that the Pellitiers own.


Hear is a link for the news paper. http://www.bangordailynews.com/stor...d-tractor-pulling-event-in-Millinocket,154695


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

Morrissey snow removal service;1078159 said:


> i am went to the one in julyy and both last yr and the yr before! and he only lives right down the road from me


see ya sunday then be rolling down in this thing


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Nice rig '02!


----------



## Jello1 (Jan 17, 2008)

Ironically, I was driving on I-81 hear today in Scranton, PA and saw one of those Guida trucks pass by me in the passing lane. How many are there? The one i saw today wasn't one of the ones pictured so far. It had a brunette chick on her knees with a skimpy referree outfit on. If it wasn't raining and in a construction zone i'd have sped up to catch another look. Nice looking fleet.


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

The trucks with all the stupid crap on painted on the back of the sleepers is just cheesy and un classy IMO


----------



## hlntoiz (Jan 13, 2009)

Love some of those old Flat Noses.....Reminds me of the Smoky and the Bandit movies.

I am definitely straight piping my Pete and putting a larger lower bumper on it.


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

02powerstroke;1084151 said:


> The trucks with all the stupid crap on painted on the back of the sleepers is just cheesy and un classy IMO


gotta admit the guy has some [email protected] to be putting those on the back of his trucks hahahaa its like a big F'U i do what I want haahaaa


----------

